# Sunny Kit & Tsuru Headlights



## maduncs (Nov 14, 2003)

now I have a 93 Sentra Sedan, from which models of Tsuru's will the headlights fit?? And what years of Sunny Sentra's will their body kit fit (front, side rear)?? I got a connect to some mexican parts and need to know what will fit my sentra perfectly - help me please ;-)


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

All B13 Tsuru apparel will fit on B13 Sentras. Some may involve a little bit more work than you are probably anticipating.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I guess you have seeing the front of the actually (selling in Mexico) Tsuru... anyway, here is a link to check it

http://www.nissantsuru.com.mx/gallery.html#foto

There is a photo (sorry, not so big) with the crystal clear headlamps.

:cheers:


----------



## Mr SE-R (Oct 22, 2003)

maduncs said:


> now I have a 93 Sentra Sedan, from which models of Tsuru's will the headlights fit?? And what years of Sunny Sentra's will their body kit fit (front, side rear)?? I got a connect to some mexican parts and need to know what will fit my sentra perfectly - help me please ;-)


Make them fit should not be a problem. The problem will be findind them. It is hard, at least for me, to find this OEM JDM body kit for B13. You can find the front JDM bumper easily, but I have months trying to find just the JDM OEM side skirts. I'm willing to pay good $$$ becuase I know they are really hard to find.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

maduncs said:


> now I have a 93 Sentra Sedan, from which models of Tsuru's will the headlights fit?? And what years of Sunny Sentra's will their body kit fit (front, side rear)?? I got a connect to some mexican parts and need to know what will fit my sentra perfectly - help me please ;-)


Call Greg @ Mossy Performance and he can quote you the Tsuru headlights conversion. Doing the Sunny bumper conversion takes a bit more work. You might look up info at sr20forum.com on the Sunny bumper. Good Luck.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Easy*



maduncs said:


> now I have a 93 Sentra Sedan, from which models of Tsuru's will the headlights fit?? And what years of Sunny Sentra's will their body kit fit (front, side rear)?? I got a connect to some mexican parts and need to know what will fit my sentra perfectly - help me please ;-)


There is nothing complicated to the headlight and tail light conversion. The side skirts are a simple bolt-on. The bumper covers I an not sure. I think it's easy as long as you have the bumper support.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Last Tuesday*

Ups Guys..... Last Tuesday I was at a Nissan Dealership.... of course that here in Mexico... they have the whole package for the B13...

°The couple corners
°Both clear headlamps
°Grill (the new one)

For a really low price (of course that I'm not gonna tell you) Mossy'll KILL ME

Because B13 were being sold here during more than 10 years.... dealerships are making good bucks selling these packages.

Be fine and If anybody NEEEDDDDSSSS that front drive south the border and get them at any nissan dealership, they can even install them painting the grill for just a few pesos.

:cheers: 




turbo91ser said:


> There is nothing complicated to the headlight and tail light conversion. The side skirts are a simple bolt-on. The bumper covers I an not sure. I think it's easy as long as you have the bumper support.


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

Thats my sunny. Still trying to source the sideskirts. Rear bumper is also easy to find.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

dude..ive seen the front JDM but i donno how the rear or the sides look.. anyone got pics... cuzsome guy waas tellin me he can get the front and back.. and MAYBE the sides.... but he does have the rear and the sides in stock.. and gots no pics.. so i was wonderin if anyone got pics they can show me of how they look


----------

